# ramshorn snails and algae ?



## tener (May 11, 2010)

might do,i got some red ramshorn snails to sort out the BBA i had,cleaned the tank within 6 weeks.no sign of any BBA now.:thumbsup:


----------



## VAtanks (Feb 1, 2013)

Not sure the proper name for the three in my tank but their shells are cream and brown striped, seems like all they do is eat...three cleaned the whole front glass in about 6 hours. It was cool seeing the clean trails they left behind.


----------



## Fish Ed (Oct 25, 2011)

Ramshorns would most probably eat green algae but the thing is, they reproduce a lot and are invasive. 




VAtanks said:


> Not sure the proper name for the three in my tank but their shells are cream and brown striped, seems like all they do is eat...three cleaned the whole front glass in about 6 hours. It was cool seeing the clean trails they left behind.


The cream and brown striped snail could be assassin snail or zebra nerite snail


----------



## VAtanks (Feb 1, 2013)

Yes A few people have said they are Ramshorns and a few said mystery snails....However they are golfball size and my loaches are not eating them.....so they are coming out LFS said they would buy them and any eggs to feed puffers so tonight they are getting evicted, they smash plants too, they are like little bull dozers in the tank. Im not a fan, they did do a good job algea cleaning though, but the cons for me out weigh the pro's


----------



## scotty b (Oct 23, 2012)

i think mystery snails eat hair algae ,. i have a breeding group in my tank and whenever i get a swarm of mystery snails all my algae goes away but when i sell off the majority of the snails i get some more algae


----------



## BBradbury (Nov 8, 2010)

*Ramshorn Snails and Algae*



scotty b said:


> will ramshorn snails eat greed algae off the glass?
> im working on getting some blues and pinks


Hello Scotty...

IMO, there's nothing better than Ramshorn snails for getting rid of algae. I keep quite a few in all my planted tanks. They'll also make quick work of decaying plant and fish material in the tank. I've never had a problem with them damaging a healthy plant, though.

Be careful. If you feed your fish too much, you'll have the snails piled up in the corners of your tank. These little guys thrive in high phosphate tank water. Phosphates are the main ingredient in most flaked fish foods.

Just a couple of thoughts.

B


----------



## scotty b (Oct 23, 2012)

i dont get large populations but i do have a large amount or mystery snails and bottom feeders


----------

